# Hood to cowl to door trifecta...



## JoeMan (Feb 18, 2013)

So a search didn't show me what I'm lookin for... A '65 hardtop we are doing, that someone else started (oh joy)... Does the front door edge line up flush with the front rocker edge? And if it does, how bout the fender to windshield post? Which leads into the fender to cowl edge... On our 65, when the door is flush with the rocker, the fender gaps away from the rocker, nice and even with the door, and then continues to gap away from the w/s post... All fine and dandy other than the cowl butts up right to the lower windshield cowl and the cowl to fender to w/s post area looks a little weird... Clear as mud, right? :confused Any input slash pictures?


----------



## JoeMan (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I posted in the wrong section... Sorry...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

when the door/fender is aligned properly according to the service manual, the fender edge will be proud of the door edge 3/32 i believe. Door and fender should be flush at the rocker, and the cowl.


----------



## JoeMan (Feb 18, 2013)

So does the fender touch the windshield post or gap away like it does to the fender? I'll try to post a pic tomorrow...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

its tight where the fender meets the cowl


----------



## JoeMan (Feb 18, 2013)

It won't let me attatch a photo... Again, the door gaps to the quarter great, fender to door great, fender to hood great, hood to cowl panel great... It's the fender to cowl to windshield post cover area that I'm unsure about.. Nice gaps to each other, but I can see the back side corner of the cowl panel between the fender to w/s post gap... If the fender is supposed to be tight to the w/s post (like the cowl is to the lower w/s frame), then gap down the door, is it tight to the rocker (there for the door would sit just back of the front rocker edge)? If so, my door has to move back, which would mean the quarters have to move back (boooo)... I don't think I have the room to make up an entire gap for the fender to w/s post to sit tight... Can anyone post a picture of the hood to fender to cowl to w/s post area? I know I'm asking a lot and my descriptions are clear as mud... I'll continue trying to post my pic...


----------



## JoeMan (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm only able to load the photo into my gallery if anyone is willing to pursue this a little...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## JoeMan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey thanx Rukee! Is your avatar your GTO? What Year? What does the area I'm talking about look like on your car?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it is, 1965, restored it myself in `07. I'd take a picture of that area but being in Wisconsin, it's in the shed burried with snow.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The fender to pillar cover looks a little wide. The problem is when you move the fender back, the door needs to move back too. Do you have room at the quarter pillar to move the door back any ? Even half the gap at the fender to cover would help tighten it up.

If the fender to door gap is too tight, the door will rub when you open it. Leaving the fender out slightly from flush with the door will give the leading edge of the door more room to clear as it swings past. The bolt at the bottom of the fender can help with that. By leaving the shims out, the fender will bow out more as it is pulled up farther by the bolt.


----------

